# sig 938



## lsavery (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone had any trouble with mag release button on the sig 938, I pocket carry left front pocket and once in a while the mag has been released in my pocket. It is in a good quality pocket holster.
Just doesn't take much pressure to release it.


----------

